# Expo 2000 Trade Grounds, Hannover, Germany



## Romford Reject (Sep 11, 2012)

This is the former site of the Expo 2000 fare ground in Hannover.

Most of the pavillions are left abandonded.




Expo26 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo21 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo20 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo17 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo14 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*The Yemen pavillion with IKEA in the background*



Expo13 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo12 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Lithuanian Pavillion*



Expo11 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo10 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Hungarian Pavillion*



Expo9 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo7 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo6 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo5 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Dutch Pavillion*



Expo4 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo2 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




Expo1 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing site & great pics.


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks so much, wasn't sure if this was the genre to put on here


----------



## King Al (Sep 11, 2012)

Certainly something different! Good stuff RR


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2012)

No way! We don't get them like that over here! Never seen this either!


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> No way! We don't get them like that over here! Never seen this either!



Slack! It's been on here at least twice in the not too distant past. 

I do like this one, although I visited it twice when it was open so...


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 11, 2012)

krela said:


> Slack! It's been on here at least twice in the not too distant past.
> 
> I do like this one, although I visited it twice when it was open so...



You beat me to it Mr K,though I must say the man from Romford has some good shots of the place

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19769&highlight=expo+2000


----------



## woody65 (Sep 12, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> No way! We don't get them like that over here!



Olympic park 2020?


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't imagine anything being derelict in Germany. Don't they give fines to people who drive dirty cars? When I've been there, everything is spotless.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

Cracking set of pics there. Looks like an awesome explore.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice, nothing inside?? 

Cheers


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing inside at all, jut empty shells


----------

